# Kapodastersimulation mit Guitar Rig 2



## Musi_Klaus (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich probiere gerade Guitar Rig 2 aus. Erste Eindrücke sind eigentlich sehr positiv. Jetzt habe ich einmal eine Frage an einen erfahrenen GR- Anwender. Kann ich in GR einen Kapodaster in einem X-beliebigen Bund simulieren.
Ich habe im Programm noch nichts gefunden. Gibt es vieleicht auch andere Möglichkeiten ?

Klaus


----------



## bokay (2. Juli 2008)

Bezueglich GR2 denke Ich muss Ich dich leider enttaeuschen (auch wenn Ich jetzt gerade nicht vor meiner DAW sitze um 100% sicher zu gehen).

Aber ein halbwegs brauchbarer Kapodaster kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt.

Wenn du virtuelle Gitarren verwendest, faellt mir nur Sibelius ein das Kapodaster-Symbolik beherrscht aber leider kann ich dir nicht sagen ob die Vst-PlugIns die dann auch Wiedergeben koennen (sollte doch der Fall sein denke Ich)


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2008)

Ein Kapodaster ist doch eine 0-Bund-Verschiebung ? Verstehe ich da etwas falsch ?
Eine Kapo-Simulation wäre einfach nur ein *Pitch-Shift* ?!

mfg chmee


----------



## Musi_Klaus (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo *bokay*, hallo *chmee*
danke für eure Antwort. Aber mal der Reihe nach.
Selbstverständlich bin ich auch Besitzer eines Kapodasters. Und die Pitch-Shift - funktion ist glaube ich genau das was ich suche.
Aufgrund der Stimmlage unseres Sängers spielen wir einige Lieder mit Kapo.
Da ich noch nicht so perfekt bin, sind für mich die Griffbrettmarkierungen im 3., 5. usw. Bund eine hilfreiche Orientierung. Bei Verwendung eines Kapos muss ich mich mehr darauf konzentrieren, dass ich einen bestimmten Griff dann auch wieder im richtigen Bund greife. Sicherlich könnte man die Lieder auch wieder umschreiben um auf Bund "0" zu kommen. Aber warum nicht eine Software dafür verwenden. Nach Sibelius werde ich mal googlen.

Erst einmal vielen Dank an Euch

Klaus


----------

